
Writing - duck
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/11/writing.html
======
bretthardin
I read somewhere, "It doesn't matter what you write, just write."

I agree with that statement. I also suggest the book, "On Writing Well." It
helped me greatly with writing.

[http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonficti...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonfiction/dp/0060891548)

